# Kelvinprise - Kelvin/Enterprise kitbash



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

........


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

THAT'S cool! Love it!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool concept ship! Who makes the individual parts you used?

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

.........


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm liking it!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

very cool!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I like it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I like it very much. 

Sean


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks magnitudes better than the Abrams-prise with the over large nacelles...fine work!


----------



## Gslinger (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree. That's great work and the Enterprise should have looked more like your build.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I like it!

But only crazy people build things that small.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I love the poster from where the inspiration comes
:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow. I like that one myself!! Looks REALLY good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like this....! Granted, in terms of the Enterprise and how it's been portrayed in films, this one looks pretty dark and gritty looking. It really does look better than the goose necked version that showed up in the film.

Excellent work!

Bryan


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice work there :thumbsup: Looking forward to the final result


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey thanks guys, I appreicate the kind words!


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Seashark said:


> Here was the inspiration for this build-


I wonder if Starcraft Models will turn this design into a 1/1400 scale ship?:thumbsup:


----------

